# Best Value in a salt water reel - medium duty



## HMT Atlanta (Dec 8, 2013)

Looking for a opinions on a well performing and reliable inshore salt water spinning reel. Budget 200+-, target is reds, trout, snook....say 30-40 lbs max. Opinions?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I have had good luck with Okumas for much less than that. I'm not using them every day, though.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 8, 2013)

Shimano bait runners are hard to beat.  And under $ 200.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 8, 2013)

I used to use the Penn SS series back when they were made here and out of metal.  I don't know about their new stuff though.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 8, 2013)

HMT Atlanta said:


> Looking for a opinions on a well performing and reliable inshore salt water spinning reel. Budget 200+-, target is reds, trout, snook....say 30-40 lbs max. Opinions?



Penn fierce 4000 or 5000, I use the 5's for offshore also.You can buy two combos for way less than 200.


----------



## centerc (Dec 9, 2013)

Check out the outlet section at Bass pro macon


----------



## oatmeal1 (Dec 10, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Shimano bait runners are hard to beat.  And under $ 200.



I agree. I would also look at the penn 706 z. Made in USA. Right at 200. They are manual pick up.


----------



## HMT Atlanta (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks fellas - been hearing good things about the Quantum Cabo and the Penn Conflict


----------



## liveoakjasper (Dec 12, 2013)

I got 2 CABOS great reels


----------



## HMT Atlanta (Dec 13, 2013)

Just nailed a Cabo myself....seems to be well regarded - thanks all


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Dec 13, 2013)

I like Shimano.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 13, 2013)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> I like Shimano.



In that price range I would get a Shimano Stradic and not look back!


----------



## puddlehunter (Dec 17, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> In that price range I would get a Shimano Stradic and not look back!



I second that


----------



## T-Boy (Apr 7, 2014)

I have several reels< Penn Slammer 560, Penn 750SSM, Penn 650SSM, Penn 705z, Mitchell 303, Okuma Epixor 50, Penn 550SSG. One of the best I have is the Penn Battle 6000.

For the money the Penn Battle is a pretty good reel.


----------



## savreds (Apr 11, 2014)

Cabela's Salt Striker, and you can put it on a Shimano Terramar rod for less than $200. Got one and have had it for years and it's just as good as new!


----------

